# [LINUX] : Installer Ubuntu sur IBook...



## Cannone12 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je souaiterais inslaller Ubuntu sur un IBook... mais lorsque j'allume l'Ibook avec a l'interieur un CD installation Ubutun pour power Pc et que jappui sur C rien !


----------

